# MTS and aqua soil



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Has anyone added Malaysian Trumpet Snails to an Aqua Soil substrate tank? I just don't want them uprooting anything. My foreground plants are downoi.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Jookie said:


> Has anyone added Malaysian Trumpet Snails to an Aqua Soil substrate tank? I just don't want them uprooting anything. My foreground plants are downoi.


Im glad you asked this, I would like to know the same thing. Thanks


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

I have lots of MTS in the same tank with Downoi and HC plants and Flora Base as my substrate. They have not uprooted anything and the plants have been growing wonderfully well (even without addition of fertilizer but just at a slower rate).


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

In my experiance the it's the 1"+ MTS that have a tendancy to uproot plants. I think once the snails get this large it probably won't matter much which substrate you have if the plants either don't have much of a root structure or are new to the tank. Established plants with a really good root structure should be fine reguardless of substrate.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I have multiple MTS of various sizes in a tank with aquasoil (including downoi) without problems. I have experienced frequent uprooting of newly planted downoi in a soilmaster select tank but it may have been the cories bumbling about more than the MTS.


cheers


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree that the larger MTS do much more damage but I doubt even they could uproot a well established clump of downoi.

Sorry.........I have no personal experience with Aquasoil.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Cool. I'll give it a shot. If they manage to uproot downoi, I will use it as an excuse to add more crypts ;O)


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

You could also tie down the downoi to a small peice of rock. I've had mine growing all over my
rockscape.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

You can always pick up the big MTS when they grow 1" long. The smaller snails have no bad effect to the root as far as I see my aquasoil and draft hairgrass.


----------

